# Tyler Mill RAW - 9/22



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Fun RAW with gmcunni and Grassi21. One major mechanical though that took one of us out of commission. 

We started at the lazy people lot and headed up the ATV track to the northwest and took the singletrack that cuts back and forth across it. We all had our issues of bumbling around as we were getting started, but eventually it seemed we all started to get into the ride. We took some time to session the teeter totter a few times. I managed to get it to fall only to ride off the last two feet. I hadn't yet cleared the stunt as far as I was concerned. On the way back though I cleared it cleanly! Yay. Check one off the list.

Once back at the parking area, we headed up the hill towards the area to the southwest. I was psyched to hear that Chris more or less cleaned the sketchy short downhill he walked last time. Everything was going fine until the guys yelled to me that Gary tweaked his rear derailleur. He wrecked it pretty good and the hanger cracked. He decided to walk back despite me offering to try to convert it to a single speed. Bummer for Gary who just got his bike back from the shop just in time for this ride.

Chris and I pressed on. The next obstacle I wanted to hit was that sketchy short climb we sessioned last time. I made it on attempt #2 taking the far left line! Woohoo! Check another off the list. We then made our way up to the top of the hill where the double drops are.

I spent some time sessioning them and Chris was nice enough to shoot some vid. The upper drop is 2'+ and the lower is 3'+. The first few times I would take the first drop and then take the left line on the second and wheelie drop the smaller 18" drop. The last few times, I manned up and hit both drops. Lots of fun and I was able to check off two more items from my Tyler Mill list. I actually wasn't anticipating doing the second bigger drop, but after scoping it out, I realized while the approach was at an angle, the landing area was pretty clean. Just gotta stay clear of that big oak tree.  I've finally used up all but a quarter inch of my rear suspension! Time for more air. :lol: Here's the vid I threw together:



Of course in the video they look a lot smaller than they looked and rode in person... :roll: :lol:

We then took a similar route as last time checking out the area we dubbed the "forest moon of Endor". We noticed a few new trails in there we'd like to explore. For another time. All in all, a great ride for me. Sorry Gary about the dereallieur. Chris did great. We rode at an overall much faster pace with significantly shorter breaks. This parking area is a better spot to ride from depite the sketchiness of it (I'll save that for some one else to explain).

Here's the Crankfire *track* and *map*. 6.21 miles in a bit over 2 1/4 hours.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2008)

damn that looks like fun.... nice vid greg.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> damn that looks like fun.... nice vid greg.



Indeed it was my long lost mogul brotha. Join us sometime, willya?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad you guys had fun finishing up after my early departure. Greg, nice job on those drops!!   I made it back to the parking lot pretty quick. Found the fire road after a few hundred yards.  i threw my bike in the back of the car and hightailed it out of there, didn't want to run into any of the regulars.

i made a beeline for southbury and got to the LBS before they closed to drop off the bike for repairs.  i really should start doing things for myself but i think i'll leave this one to the shop.

i messed up my first attempt at using the GPS. i ended up tracking my drive home. I tried to cut it out with topofusion but don't think it worked very well.http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=488


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Glad you guys had fun finishing up after my early departure. Greg, nice job on those drops!!   I made it back to the parking lot pretty quick. Found the fire road after a few hundred yards.



Thanks. Glad you got out quickly. Tough place to get lost.



gmcunni said:


> i threw my bike in the back of the car and hightailed it out of there, didn't want to run into any of the regulars.



:lol: too funny.

Chris seemed to be taking his time getting out of there as I was leaving. He had me a bit worried. 



gmcunni said:


> i made a beeline for southbury and got to the LBS before they closed to drop off the bike for repairs.  i really should start doing things for myself but i think i'll leave this one to the shop.



Yeah. You need a new hanger and a derailleur. Bummer. That's part of the game, I guess.



gmcunni said:


> i messed up my first attempt at using the GPS. i ended up tracking my drive home. I tried to cut it out with topofusion but don't think it worked very well.http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=488



I noticed that. I would delete it. It's sort of whammying the entire Tyler Mill map record. Play with it in TopoFusion before uploading. It should only show you the ride.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

fun ride despite the creepy feelings i got in the parking lot.  i don't know what it was i went to take a piss and some guy moved his car closer to where i parked.  i then saw a couple of random dudes dressed in business casual attire hop out of a saab and a bmw.  i thought it was odd that they sat in their cars for a few minutes and then got out and went for a short walk.  noticed another dude walking in business casual attire just as i was riding up greg's back.  on the way out i noticed the same blue car that was there when we kicked off the ride 2 hrs earlier.  i sure did get a lot of smiles on the road as late 30s/early 40s dudes slowed down to let me pass.  nice bunch of dudes out there.... wait a minute.... where those dudes.... playing for the other team.....  ding ding ding  not that there is anything wrong with that....


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

fun ride tonight.  besides the pedal i took to the shin all went well.  i hit some obstacles that i would normally skip in the past.  my lungs felt a little better on tonight's ride.  

pat, when are you going to join us?  i can give you directions to the special parking area.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> fun ride despite the creepy feelings i got in the parking lot.  i don't know what it was i went to take a piss and some guy moved his car closer to where i parked.  i then saw a couple of random dudes dressed in business casual attire hop out of a saab and a bmw.  i thought it was odd that they sat in their cars for a few minutes and then got out and went for a short walk.  noticed another dude walking in business casual attire just as i was riding up greg's back.  on the way out i noticed the same blue car that was there when we kicked off the ride 2 hrs earlier.  i sure did get a lot of smiles on the road as late 30s/early 40s dudes slowed down to let me pass.  nice bunch of dudes out there.... wait a minute.... where those dudes.... playing for the other team.....  ding ding ding  not that there is anything wrong with that....



I just love the response I got to my inquiry *here*. Almost spit out my beer. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just love the response I got to my inquiry *here*. Almost spit out my beer. :lol:



great expression.  i did opt for the full change with the old towel wrapped around my waist.  let's just say that is the fastest i have ever changed.


----------



## rueler (Sep 22, 2008)

CNR would know...he's right! Over the years, many riders have had sheep eyes given to them by unknown strangers at the soccer fields lot. I used to ride there a lot in the mornings during the summer months. Every time I went, there was always a car that had a dude giving forwarding looks...sketchy, creepy, etc. the trails there are worth the looks...just stay in your car creepy dude!!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> pat, when are you going to join us?





Greg said:


> Indeed it was my long lost mogul brotha. Join us sometime, willya?




I'm not even worthy of asking anymore but i can hope.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i can give you directions to the special parking area.



the lot where you attend "yoga" classes?

lol, do you know how i know you're gay.........


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> noticed another dude walking in business casual attire just as *i was riding up greg's back.*



Wait, what?  Sounds like you guys were in the right lot to me...


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

rueler said:


> CNR would know...he's right! Over the years, many riders have had sheep eyes given to them by unknown strangers at the soccer fields lot. I used to ride there a lot in the mornings during the summer months. Every time I went, there was always a car that had a dude giving forwarding looks...sketchy, creepy, etc. the trails there are worth the looks...just stay in your car creepy dude!!



Ooof. I had a Dukes of Hazard lookin' dude in a big pick-up staring at me on the way out. Then I passed a nerdy looking fellow in a subcompact almost waving to me. See those two Grassi? Cripes. Creepy meter was pegged. :blink: Just a culture I've never been exposed to before.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Wait, what?  Sounds like you guys were in the right lot to me...



Inside joke. We were riding up on Mr. Business Casual walking out of there and thank god there was a stretch of singletrack to our right we were able to turn onto. Once on it, Chris yells, "watch it, Greg. I'm right up your back." :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Then I passed a nerdy looking fellow in a subcompact almost waving to me.



the little blue car? he passed me when i was in the first parking lot changing my cloths :blink:


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> the little blue car? he passed me when i was in the first parking lot changing my cloths :blink:



No. He was parked when we left and I think he was wandering aimlessly just barely in sight through the woods.

Such a creepy effin scene. :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 23, 2008)

When Steve and I were riding around there our first time there looking for the trails it did seem kinda odd that all these dudes were sitting in their cars. We actually asked the guy by the bridge in the grey Ford truck reading the newspaper on the hood(was there the other night we rode too) for some trail recommendations.

Looks like if you are gonna ride out of that lot you better plan it as a group ride.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We actually asked the guy by the bridge in the grey Ford truck reading the newspaper on the hood(was there the other night we rode too) for some trail recommendations.



Did he recommend the Hershey Highway? :-o

Sorry. I just had to... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> the lot where you attend "yoga" classes?
> 
> lol, do you know how i know you're gay.........



:lol:  have an open mind man... ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ooof. I had a Dukes of Hazard lookin' dude in a big pick-up staring at me on the way out. Then I passed a nerdy looking fellow in a subcompact almost waving to me. See those two Grassi? Cripes. Creepy meter was pegged. :blink: Just a culture I've never been exposed to before.



i saw them both.  the guy in the pick up was there during our last ride with miggs as well.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When Steve and I were riding around there our first time there looking for the trails it did seem kinda odd that all these dudes were sitting in their cars. We actually asked the guy by the bridge in the grey Ford truck reading the newspaper on the hood(was there the other night we rode too) for some trail recommendations.
> 
> Looks like if you are gonna ride out of that lot you better plan it as a group ride.



that guy in the pick up reading the paper must be a regular.  that is one of the guys i was talking about.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun on you Broke Back ride. Gary, hope they can fix the bike quick for you this time and hopefully nothing else goes wrong.


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2008)

:lol:  You guys are a riot! 

Gary - sorry about the derailleur.  Sucks when they break.   Hope you get your bike fixed up soon!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Did he recommend the Hershey Highway? :-o
> 
> Sorry. I just had to... :lol:




egggcellent.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Gary, hope they can fix the bike quick for you this time and hopefully nothing else goes wrong.





severine said:


> Gary - sorry about the derailleur.  Sucks when they break.   Hope you get your bike fixed up soon!



Thanks.. my wife gave me a funny look and said something like "for spending so much on a new bike it sure does break a lot."    

Greg, i think you were right, i think it was that poorly executed attempt to get over that big log that started my issues. i began noticing a lot of noise from the rear derailleur after that. i figured it was another adjustment but in retrospect probably the bent equipment not allowing the chain to line up correctly.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Thanks.. my wife gave me a funny look and said something like "for spending so much on a new bike it sure does break a lot."



:lol: You're riding pretty legit terrain. That spot where it finally failed was sorta techy.



gmcunni said:


> Greg, i think you were right, i think it was that poorly executed attempt to get over that big log that started my issues. i began noticing a lot of noise from the rear derailleur after that. i figured it was another adjustment but in retrospect probably the bent equipment not allowing the chain to line up correctly.



Thinking back, I think you railed that rock with the left side of your frame, but you may have whacked that derailleur side too. Probably weakened the hanger at least. That cage was pretty mangled, so I'm not sure it would have been rideable had it bent like that when you first whacked it. You did mention that you didn't recall hitting anything when the hanger finally broke though, right?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> You did mention that you didn't recall hitting anything when the hanger finally broke though, right?



correct,  we were going up that slight hill. a little rocky but nothing serious. at first i thought i simply got a stick caught up. i hopped off to clear the stick and found the derailleur just hanging there. i wasn't even pedaling hard at that point.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> correct,  we were going up that slight hill. a little rocky but nothing serious. at first i thought i simply got a stick caught up. i hopped off to clear the stick and found the derailleur just hanging there. i wasn't even pedaling hard at that point.



Hmm. Must've been when the hanger finally gave way. Neither here nor there at this point, I guess. Good luck getting it fixed quickly.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2008)

forgot to mention, i shot some video on my walk back to the parking lot yesterday.  here it is


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> forgot to mention, i shot some video on my walk back to the parking lot yesterday.  here it is



:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> forgot to mention, i shot some video on my walk back to the parking lot yesterday.  here it is



I didn't see you as a tighty-whity kind of guy.........who knew


----------

